# Question For Roy



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

If my memory serves me right, did I read that you were offering picture hosting to members?

Or was it just a weird dream









Thanks

Mike.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PM. Sent Mike.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Another thing about webspace in general.

If I upload some pictures to my webspace and title one of them ,for example, Breitling. Does that mean that a search engine could find it if that was the searchword and offer it ?So then everything uploaded is in the public domain?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

DavidH said:



> Another thing about webspace in general.
> 
> If I upload some pictures to my webspace and title one of them ,for example, Breitling. Does that mean that a search engine could find it if that was the searchword and offer it ?So then everything uploaded is in the public domain?


If, by public domain, you mean that the public can find it, then yes, which is really the whole point of putting pictures on the internet. But you still own the rights to the image, assuming you took the original photograph.

If you want to help search engines find your pictures you need to add "keywords" to the head section of the page on which they're published. Search engines use these to help index the page. If you're worried about someone pinching your images though you can always put a copyright notice/watermark on them, or on the page. Or, if you want to limit access to the page to certain individuals you could password protect it.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Rich, next question. Where do you put in the keywords, I can't seem to locate that box.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> DavidH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't know that.

I doubt anyone would want my pics







but I will have to practise putting my name one them.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

DavidH said:



> Where do you put in the keywords, I can't seem to locate that box


You'll only be able to add keywords if you're creating your own pages (as opposed to adding your pictures to a web page controlled by your chosen host).

At the top of a web page written in html is a "head" section which looks something like this:










This is an example of the default head section of a web page about to be created with Microsoft Frontpage (but Notepad can be used just as well). I've added a keywords metatag to the head section containing the words "watches", "breitling" and "horology" which a search engine would use when indexing the page and supplying results to searches.

If you're just adding pictures to a page controlled by someone else, or, for example, using the space provided by Roy in order to post pictures here on the forum, you probably can't add your own keywords, but the pictures you post may still appear in someone's search on a search engine after the site has been indexed (which search engines do periodically) and especially if their search contains text that also appears in the text of the forum posts.

Keywords are something of a black art and different search engines treat them in different ways. Depending on how they're applied and on the actual contents of the page where they're entered, some search engines may even relegate your entry in the results of a search!

I hope that makes some sense. I've just read the above and it sounds like gobbledegook to me even though I wrote it


----------

